# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Reforma dhe Bashkëpunimi i Qeveri-Universitet

## Albo

Nga Edmond Çata
M.A. SHKENCA POLITIKE.

Kush ka lexuar artikullin e Rektorit të UT, Prof. Dr. Shezai Rrokaj (Reforma në universitet, Shekulli, 31 Maj 2003) apo dëgjuar konferencën për shtyp mund të ketë thënë: Z. Rrokaj i shpalli luftë qeverisë! Gjykuar më të thellë, të dy momentet mund të shihen si funksion i një faktori jetik për reformën: ROLET, KOMUNIKIMI, dhe BASHKEPUNIMI UNIVERSITET-QEVERI. Pesë muaj më parë, kam diskutuar vetëm për këtë faktor (Reformën universitare e bën jo një njeri dhe fjalët por bashkëpunimi dhe veprat konkrete, Shekulli, 10 Shkurt 2003). Të cilin, e kam konsideruar dhe vazhdoj ta konsideroj si PARAKUSHT për REFORME REZULTATIVE për katër arsye: SE PARI, prej lidhjes reformë-shkallë impenjimi nga universiteti e qeveria. Sepse një impenjim josimetrik ofron veç mungesë bashkëpunimi dhe mosndryshim të gjendjes; SE DYTI, prej karakterit plotësues që kanë rolet e tyre: Në procesin reformues, qeveria dhe universiteti kanë role, kontribute, detyra e përgjegjësi të padublueshme, plotësuese të njëri-tjetrit; SE TRETI, prej kostos së trefishtë që reformimi iu kërkon qeverisë dhe universitetit: Kostos së të kuptuarit të gjendjes në funksion të destinacionit ku kërkohet të shkohet; Kostos që kërkon të qënit i qartë Ku do të shkojmë në funksion të ndryshimit të realitetit egzistues; dhe Kostos që bartin ndryshimet në terrenin praktik. Ku dy të parat janë të natyrës Know How, e treta e natyrës materiale; SE KATERTI, për shkak të natyrës së reformës sonë: Siç kam thënë në artikullin Procesi i Bolonjës dhe Reforma në Arsimin e Lartë dhe Universitetin Shqiptar (Shekulli, 15 Shkurt 2003), reformës sonë, ndryshe nga KARAKTERI PERSHTATES që udhëheq reformën brënda Procesit të Bolonjës, i kërkohen ndryshime rrënjësore në FORME dhe PERMBAJTJE. Për këtë arsye, bashkëpunimi qeveri-universitet, (si përgjegjësit e drejtpërsëdrejtë të formësimit e materializimi të reformës), mbetet i një rëndësie jetike dhe përcaktuese për ecurinë, cilësinë, plotërinë, dhe rezultatet e reformës. Dy momentet Rrokaj dhe vazhdimi i të njëjtit realitet dëshmojnë për disfunksion në komunikimin dhe bashkëpunimin qeveri-universitet. Dmth: Që të dy mbeten të po aq të ngujuar brënda istikameve të interesave të tyre dhe të painteresuar të marrin parasysh edhe interesat e palës tjetër saç kanë qënë gjatë gjithë këtyre 10-15 vjetëve; Që komunikimi dhe bashkëpunimi universitet-qeveri nuk është as produktiv, as udhëskicues i modelit, strategjisë, hapave, kostos që kërkon reformimi; Që perceptimet e ndërsjellta universitet-qeveri qëndrojnë më afër të parit si kundërshtarë e nga pozita varësi-superioritet sesa si partnerë dhe pozita bashkëpunimi. Përse atëherë ky disfunksionalizëm?
1. Bashkëpunimi: Një rraskapitje midis predispozicionit dhe të diturit si bëhen gjërat.
Shpjegimi i bashkëpunimit joproduktiv qeveri-universitet dhe i mungesës së ndryshimeve mund të nisë nga marrja parasysh e rolit që luan PREDISPOZICIONI për të bërë gjëra. Sidomos kur flitet për atë politik. Por shpjegimi do të ishte i paplotë pa futur në ekuacion rolin e Know How  TE DISH SI TI BESH GJERAT. Se çrëndësi ka faktori DI, kjo del po ta analizosh bashkëpunimin qeveri-universitet progresin e reformës brënda kombinacioneve Predispozicion dhe Di. Të cilat ofrojnë realitetet (1) Dua dhe Di; (2) Nuk Dua dhe Nuk Di; (3) Di dhe Nuk Dua; (4) Dua dhe Nuk Di. Nga këta ideali për bashkëpunimin qeveri-universitet dhe progresin në reformë është kombinacioni Dua dhe Di. Dmth kur si qeveria, si universiteti, edhe jo vetëm duan por edhe dinë si ta bëjnë reformën. Nëse pranojmë që gjendja nuk ka ndryshuar dhe se predispozicioni për të bërë reformë nuk mungon as tek qeveria, as tek universiteti (a nuk ka deklarata nga të dyja palët se janë pro reformës?) atëhere çëlësi i pyetjes Përse nuk ka ndryshime? mbetet të kërkohet tek faktori DI. A mund të jetë mungesa e të diturit një nga shpjegimet kredibël? Nëse të diturit mungon si tek qeveria edhe tek universiteti çdo të shpjegonte këtë mungesë? Më e rëndësishmja, çimpak ka mungesa për reformën në të ardhmen? 
2. KNOW HOW brënda Qeverisë për Arsimin: Përse mungesor? Përse problematik? Çimpakt mbi reformën?
Sepse në hierarkinë e politikave arsimi konsiderohet më pak i rëndësishëm (pjesë e Low Politics) se politikat e Jashtme, Mbrojtjes, Financave, apo Integrimit. Shtoji kësaj luftën e përditshme që popullon politikën shqiptare, dhe shpjegohet përse arsimi gjendet ose në fund, ose jashtë axhendës së qeverisë së ditës ndonëse suksesi apo dështimi i qeverisjeve, zhvillimit, integrimit varen nga çadministratë dhe burokraci i ofron universiteti qeverisjes, shoqërisë, tregut. Brënda qeverisjes, posedimi i Know How për të ofruar një reformë të sukseshme mbetet problematik për dy arsye: Politikisht, kostoja e të kushtuarit vëmëndje konsiderohet më e lartë se përfitimi; Teknikisht, të posedimi dhe ofrimi i një strategjie zgjidhje-dhënëse kërkon zotërim dijesh dhe informacioni që nuk mund të akumulohen me shkop magjik. Në mungesë të kostos elektorale, reforma është lënë në periferi të vemëndjes dhe e deleguar për tu zgjidhur në nivele defiçente në Know How. 
3. KNOW HOW brënda Universitetit: Përse Mungesor? Përse problematik? 
Është mungesor për tre arsye: Natyrës së reformës; Mungesës se aftësisë problem-zgjidhëse; Analizës metafizike. Nuk përbën as gabim, as humbje kohe të flasësh për ndryshime institucionale, financiare, akademike, strukturore. Por më e rëndësishme është çvështrim ofrohet për problemet? Metafizik? Ekspozues? Përshkrues? Apo përfaqëson atë që unë e kam quajtur VIZION, e të tjerë e kanë quajtur STRATEGJI? Kur flasim për bashkëpunimin qeveri-universitet a zhvillohet ky mbi një vizion? Ky vizion nuk është i plotë as brënda qeverisë, as brënda universitetit. Një vizion që njohjen e problemeve qe kalon universiteti nuk e menaxhon në mënyrë narrative e metafizike por në funksion të destinacionit ku duam ta shpiem universitetin; Që të diturit se në çdestinacion i kërkohet të shkojë universitetit, menaxhohet në funksion të identifikimit SI? shkohet aty, SA kohë kërkon të shkuarit aty, Çkosto mbart të shkuarit aty, Cili duhet të bëjë Çfarë! Me vizion pra kuptoj atë vështrim dhe platformë që rrok në analizë dhe bën pjesë të zgjidhjes 10% të problemeve por 95% të tyre; Që problemet e veçanta i merr në konsideratë por nuk përpiqet të shesë zgjidhjen për to si zgjidhje kapitale; Që pranon se problemet kanë hierarki në rëndësinë e zgjidhjes së tyre por ato nuk janë të shkëputura, pa lidhje dhe influencë mbi fatin e njëra tjetrës. Roli i universitetit për reformën do të mbetet problematik për sa kohë që ai nuk do të arrijë të servirë një vizion të plotë. 
4. Qeveria dhe Universiteti: Si bashkëpunohet produktivisht? Çfarë kërkon avancimi i reformës 
A mund të zhbllokohet kjo situatë? Tre gjëra mund të bëhen: Së pari të vihen ca pika mbi i: Dmth, universiteti dhe qeveria të modifikojnë vështrimin e interesave, rolit dhe përgjegjësive të secilit: Universiteti, vërtet që nuk mund ti mohohet e drejta ti thotë qeverisë se nga çpikë përgjegjësia për mosecjen e reformës është e saj. Por ai gjithashtu të mos i dredhojë pranimit prej tij se cilat nga shqetësimet dhe interesat e qeverisë janë legjitime, se deri në çpikë universiteti ka të drejtë ti atribuojë vetes kontribute pozitive, se deri në çfarë kohështrirje roli e prania e qeverisë brënda reformimit të universitetit do të mbetet e domosdoshme. Nga ana tjetër, Qeveria, vërtet mund mund të ndjehet e justifikuar në skepticizmin e saj ndaj kapaciteteve institucionalo-manaxheriale të universitetit. Por ajo gjithashtu të mos i shmanget atij roli që i kërkohet dhe mund ta luajë vetëm ajo: Dmth, të mos e lërë çështjen e reformimit të arsimit të lartë gjithnjë jashtë axhendës së saj. Sepse kjo, e ndihmon apo e pengon modernizimin e universitetit, shoqërisë, administratës, qeverisjes, tregut shqiptar? Dmth që qeveria të mos i lejojë vetes luksin e mosangazhimit serioz dhe mungesës së lidershipit. Sepse kjo, do ta ndihmonte apo privonte qeverinë nga të qënit ideatore apo mbështetëse, udhëheqëse apo plotësuese e ndryshimeve që kërkohen? Çdo hap drejt ndryshimit cilësor të komunikimit e bashkëpunimit qeveri-universitet nuk do të përbënte humbje kohe po të kuptohej që disfunksioni në bashkëpunimin qeveri-universitet mund të ketë efektin e nje Vaterloje për reformën tonë.

----------

